# lip balm



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I made my first batch of lip balm today. Just a small one to test. It included honey, beeswax and sweet almond oil.
I'm having a problem
it wants to keep separating. so i mix it longer and it gets gloopy when it goes in the container. The beeswax also hardens in very small tiny chunks to the point that when you apply it you feel it.

advice?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dont add the honey


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

So what is used instead of honey. That is what the recipe called for, now what


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Honey in balms*

I do put honey in my balms, put it is not easy and has fallen to the bottom on occasion. The key is to keep the amount to a minimum and to whip your product until it's cooled a bit and starting to set up.
i agree with Chef that you could "perfect" your recipe without the honey, first and then add a bit right before you put it in your containers.


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

i haven't done this personally, so grain of salt and all - but honey is water-based and everything else you're using is oil/wax. seems like your best bet would be some kind of emulsifier - or just omit the honey entirely.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

is the sweet almond oil your using pure almond oil or is it an extract with extra ingrediants. The extracts have ingrediance that will cause it to seperate. Substitute the almond oil for pure olive oil. Then dont add the honey. If the bees wax is clumping up you are not getting up.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

When I started, I had the same problem. I kept decreasing the honey until I got it to work. Also as luscious said, you need to keep whipping it. I thought of eliminating the honey, but it's part of the appeal of this all natural lip balm. I've also noticed that some honey works better than others. It probably has to do with the moisture content.


----------



## beemanlee (Dec 10, 2005)

*Use coconut oil and aloe barbadensis leaf juice*



honeyshack said:


> I made my first batch of lip balm today.
> 
> advice?


Honeyshack,
It seems like you are not getting the mix hot enought to blend.
Use beeswax, coconut oil and aioe juice. Use low heat to loose the water and keep sturing the small batch till the bubbles stop (water vapor)rising in the mix. Verry the oil to get the thickness you want... Works good in dry areas like Death Valley...
Almond would work but you need to stur the mix till you get the right consistance at low heat, just enought to melt the wax. Use a good mecanical thermometer with a dial like you can buy in the Summit Racing Catalog that goes up high like in transmission temperatures...Time and mixing is the way you get the batch to your liking...
Lee....


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Beemanlee, 
How do you keep your mixture together? Do you evaporate all the aloe? Aloe is also water based would need some sort of emulsifier, if used in any larger quantity, much like the honey.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I have not gotten back to it yet. Getting ready for our local trade show and working off the farm as well. I'm hoping to get practicing soon though. I have a big event in July that i would like to try it out on.

thanks again everyone


----------

